# Sportec Cayman SP 380.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mmmmmm - yummy 8)

Is it just me that thinks that the rear wiper completely ruins the back end :?: :?


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

very nice! huba huba!

nice one wtf!

niko


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Is it just me that thinks that the rear wiper completely ruins the back end :?: :?


No it is not just you, it is hideous.

Hans.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not a big Porker fan (unless it is a porker pie :lol: ) but that in 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not a big Porker fan (unless it is a porker pie :lol: ) but that in 8)


Here you go Andy your ideal porker :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Cayman is nice as is...a set of wheels that don't suit it, a bit of plastic bolted to the front PU and a silly little carbon fibre rear wing for a hefty fistful of cash no doubt :?

More interested in knowing what has been done to the engine S380 - 380bhp?

Rear wiper ugly - but necessary!

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Not a big Porker fan (unless it is a porker pie :lol: ) but that in 8)
> ...


  You have had a bite [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Rear wiper ugly - but necessary!


You reckon?

No coupe should have a rear wiper.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Those wheels would suit and grace any car


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Screams "add on"to me dont like it at all


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Christ I need that. :twisted:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I don't have a rear wiper on my 911 and you don't need it at all. Just as I never needed one on my TT. You only need a rear wiper if the rear screen is vertical like on an estate car / 4x4.

I love the look of the Cayman, but prefer the standard model look.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

oh dear oh dear...

I dont think that rear wiper was thought through properly at all.

Id say its for that reason the TT doesnt have a rear wiper....

Ok when wet and you just start out - vison through rear screen is a problem but as soon as you start moving and get the water running off the window its no problem....

Certainly it would never cause me enough hassle that I could live with that hideous arm across the back of my car...

Porsche what have you done.... the car is otherwise awesome.. very very nice

You need to spend Â£50k to get the right one and for that kind of money your into 4s territory now and i know which id have.

8)


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I thought the rear wiper was an option - sure I've seen some 911s with and some without?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> I thought the rear wiper was an option


Definitely an option on the Cayman.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What sort of price is a Sportec Cayman gonna be? :? If the "bog standard" Cayman is high Â£40k's/low Â£50k's for a good example... and Sportec are one the most expensive tuners out there...


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Rear wiper ugly - but necessary!


What's wrong with a bottle of Rain-X? 

Having said that, if you're gonna charge Â£200+ for a rear wiper, why not put that nitrogen-doped titanium dioxide coating on it so that it cleans itself? You can already get it for double-glazing so why not for cars?!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Oh, even if you do opt for a rear wiper on your 911 (which I didn't) you don't even get a wash / wipe function so it's hopeless at cleaning a dirty rear window in good weather. :lol:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> What sort of price is a Sportec Cayman gonna be? :? If the "bog standard" Cayman is high Â£40k's/low Â£50k's for a good example... and Sportec are one the most expensive tuners out there...





article in Pistonheads said:


> Based on the Porsche Cayman S, the SP380 sports 380bhp and 313lb-ft of torque at 4,700rpm providing an adequate 0-62mph time of 4.3 seconds and a Vmax of 183mph. Prices start at about â‚¬97,000 (about Â£66,225).


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Self cleaning nitrogen-doped titanium dioxide coating.

According to Porsche

"The side window glass on the Cayman S has a highly effective water-repellent finish. By rapidly dispersing moisture and dirt, it ensures optimum visibility in the wet. (Note; surface finish requires occasional renewal depending on vehicle usage)"

so why not the rear window ?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

TJS said:


> Self cleaning nitrogen-doped titanium dioxide coating.
> 
> According to Porsche
> 
> ...


My 911 has the same and it's crap. It just keeps looking like grease is smeared all over the side windows. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I like it.

Rear wiper useful for clearing the inevitable eggs that youths will chuck at one as one passes through poor areas. :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Looks great, and those numbers sound very useful, wonder what they do to the original unit?

Like the 4.3 0-100kmh time described as "adequate" 8)

In fact, I like all bar the price. Probably too close to the price of a 997 S or even new Turbo (100k+?) though I think.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> TJS said:
> 
> 
> > Self cleaning nitrogen-doped titanium dioxide coating.
> ...


Maybe I have to tell them not to fit this to my Cayman then!

Do they provide the refill for the application? Is it expensive to buy?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

see http://www.photonics.com/spectra/tech/X ... X/read.htm


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

vlastan said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > TJS said:
> ...


I don't think that a simple water-repellent coating is the same as the nitrogen-doped titanium dioxide coating. You get the latter on specialist windows intended for a marine or exposed environment installations. You get the former on spectacle lenses.

I had a water-repellent on my lenses for a bit which worked amazingly for a while (never fogged when walking from cold to warm, not even when held above a boiling kettle spout), but once they got to the stage where they required "occasional renewal", they actually got dirty quicker - almost like a magnet to dust and grease! I guess similar to Rain-X, but of a kind that lasts a bit longer.
The high-tech stuff actually breaks down organic matter when exposed to ultra violet light (ie daylight) and a side effect is that it also prevents fogging/misting.

I'm not sure which it is they have on Porsche side windows, but the question stands as to why they don't have it on the rear - is it because they want to get the extra money for a wiper (seems hardly likely that they'd want an extra Â£200+ for a car that has already netted them Â£50k+) or is it simply because they realise that the water repellent coating sucks ass and they wouldn't get away with making your rear window look like it's covered in grease...?


----------

